# Real Pro Wrestling



## JDenz (Oct 23, 2002)

REAL PRO WRESTLING THIS SAT., OCT. 26 

It's getting to be crunch time for Saturday's inaugural Real Pro Wrestling taping of a television pilot, and the organizers seem right on track to pulling this event off smoothly. The taping will take place on October 26 at the Los Angeles Center Studios. 

'Everything's a go,' said Toby Willis Tuesday afternoon. 'No problems that I know of.' His partner Matt Case arrived in Los Angeles Monday, and he will join him Wednesday. The wrestlers will mostly be arriving Friday, and will be working out at the RAW Training Center. 

There has been one important change in the scoring system. Previously, one point was to be awarded both to takedowns, as in international competition, and also for pushing an opponent out of bounds. Now a takedown will be worth two points, as it is in folkstyle. 

'A push-out should not be worth the same as a takedown,' Willis said. The change was done to encourage wrestlers 'not just to push the opponent off the mat, but to finish the move on the mat.' This change accommodates some criticism of the original proposed rules, which had been circulated beforehand to some in the wrestling community working to develop this real, pro wrestling league. 

Although the rules and scoring will be slightly different from those in international competition, this event is being sanctioned by USA Wrestling, the governing body for wrestling in the U.S., and a member of the U.S. Olympic Committee. 

Right now the organizers are also overseeing the construction of the sets for the show, as well as the selection of music and dancers. The idea is to make Real Pro Wrestling an entertaining experience, like other sports are, without going overboard and turning it into a circus or spectacle. 

The announcers for the taping will include Tim Johnson, a regular with Iowa Public Television's 'College Wrestling' series, as well as coaches and former wrestlers Bobby Douglas, Kendall Cross, and Tom Erikson. 

Tickets for this event are free, but may no longer be available by the time you read this. You can inquire about them by calling Epicenter Sports at: 213 534-3100. 

The taping will be held on October 26 at the Los Angeles Center Studios. It will begin at 2:00 PM PDT at Stage #2 of the L.A. Center Studios at 1201 W. 5, in Los Angeles. 

For more information about Real Pro Wrestling and the October 26 event in Los Angeles, visit their newly-redesigned website at: http://www.realprowrestling.com.


----------



## ace (Oct 23, 2002)

Im looking forward to seeing This.

It should Be real good for 
Wrestlers & Wrestling wannabies


----------



## JDenz (Oct 24, 2002)

I hope it makes it to actual tv


----------



## ace (Oct 24, 2002)

It's gonna be tuff  times at 1st
But i think it can realy take off.
:wavey:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 24, 2002)

Ya man people would be surprised how tough real wrestling is if they have never seen it before at a high level.


----------



## LeeKrol (Oct 25, 2002)

You wrestlers think you're so bad news it makes me sick.
Ohhhhhh wrestling is so tough.  Whatever.

I've beaten 14 different Big Ten Wrestlers without them ever taking me down.

I dropped into horse stance and started firing the punches.  I pulled moves straight out of Seiunchin and Seisan kata and they had no idea what was going on.  They had no idea how to handle my Isshin-ryu.

You wrestlers make me sick.  Traditional Okinawan all they way.







LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
Whats up Jeff and Primo?


----------



## JDenz (Oct 25, 2002)

lol that is way more posts then I thought we were going to get.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LeeKrol _
> 
> *You wrestlers think you're so bad news it makes me sick.
> Ohhhhhh wrestling is so tough.  Whatever.
> ...



Hey, you seem to be good at getting these guys to go to the ring with you.  Get another one of them to answer your challenge and tape the fight and circulate it for us.

Why don't you list any info in your profile.  Like what State or Country are you in.  I know you are new here, but there have been some guys jumping on and posting a lot of smack, but they don't tell anyone who they are or what their name is.

I know you are being forthright and honest with us, but I just wanted you to know that it looks bad when you post aggressive statements but don't really identify yourself in any way.

And... I see now that you were joking.  Just to show you guys I fell for it, I will go ahead and submit this post.
:rofl:

But I think I will call out the next wannabe who jumps on here to tell us how bad he is.  This is a good idea.  Maybe we need a video vault for members to submit tape of them in action.

If I do well at State this December, I'll send in a clip.  Maybe I'll send it if I don't do well.   Hmm...
:karate:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 25, 2002)

Ya Lee was a karate guy now he is pretty good at all ranges lol.  SO far everyone that posts here besides from you is in Buffalo.  I was just trying to drum up a little support for my boys and hopefully get them enough ratings to survive


----------



## ace (Oct 25, 2002)

As soon as your leg is better im gonna armbar U
Again

Then Eye Gouge & Bite
On Some Chicken Wings
With ya
Take care brother
get well soon


----------



## ace (Oct 25, 2002)

Take care
:cheers:


----------



## LeeKrol (Oct 25, 2002)

Good luck at States CDHall.

Yeah I was just kidding and I'm from the Buffalo area like JDenz and ace.

Unfortunately, people do put posts up almost exactly like my joke post and they're serious.

It says volumes for the state of martial arts today.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 20, 2002)

Hehe no one touched that one lee


----------

